# Standalone Series 2 Boat Anchor Mode and MRV



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Will it still work with MRV? I have two hacked Samsung DirecTiVos, and the second one worked fine with MRV and HMO, even before I activated the access card (it was in "Boat Anchor" mode until I did so). Would it be possible to get a standalone and use it with the two Samsungs without activating "real" TiVo service? I read that Series 2s can't be used as plain, manual-recording units. I just need a way for my kid to watch recorded shows in his room. 

Getting yet another Samsung DirecTiVo (and hacking it) is an option, of course.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't have an answer to the original question.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

S2SA units can't do ANYTHING without a sub besides record a live 30 minute buffer


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

LOL!



> I don't have an answer to the original question.


Assuming you're recommending option 2 I listed above, I prefer this option, as that's how I got my second Samsung (it shipped to me in one day, and they're giving me a credit because it had the wrong remote in the box).



> S2SA units can't do ANYTHING without a sub besides record a live 30 minute buffer


You replied while I was writing my reply. Thanks for the info. eBay it is....


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> LOL!
> 
> Assuming you're recommending option 2 I listed above, I prefer this option, as that's how I got my second Samsung (it shipped to me in one day, and they're giving me a credit because it had the wrong remote in the box).


If you use the DVR4ME promo code through D*, then the DTiVo is free and you just pay $15 for S&H and they ship it straight to you. No activation required. No additional committment.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> If you use the DVR4ME promo code through D*, then the DTiVo is free and you just pay $15 for S&H and they ship it straight to you.


Yeah, I saw that. I guess the only reason I would want another Samsung is that I already have InstantCake and PTVNet CDs for it.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Finnstang said:


> If you use the DVR4ME promo code through D*, then the DTiVo is free and you just pay $15 for S&H and they ship it straight to you. No activation required. No additional committment.


Absolutely not true. From the Terms and Conditions:


> FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF RECEIPT MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 FOR EACH DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

cheer said:


> Absolutely not true. From the Terms and Conditions:


My bad. Activate it then call back and deactivate it then.


----------

